# 50 acres in SW AR



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

We have a nicely wooded fifty acre lot for sale. It's located about a mile from Lewisville, AR. Access is by a gravel county road, which borders the property. No well, but it does have a circa 1800's log barn (in disrepair) and a small pecan orchard.

PM me if interested.

anette


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Might help if you could mention a price?

Kathleen


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

we are looking for about 1200/acre.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Would it be possible to post pics?

Wylie


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

theres not much there to take pics of, but I can try to get out there in a week or so. in the meantime, here's the google earth pic. its clickable, to enlarge.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Is there a good possibility of water when well is drilled? What is the average depth of wells in this area? Is there electric close by?


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

electricity is very close. water wells run anywhere from 30-100 feet with a good probability of finding water on the first try.


----------



## UncleJT (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, wish this was something I could afford but it's way too much land for me anyway. Good luck with the sale Anette.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks, long-lost Uncle


----------

